# Weaving with 8/4 linen



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

I've been weaving a lot lately with size 10 dent double heddles using 8/2 cotton. I'm wanting to try something different. I purchased a 1/2 lb. of 8/4 linen in off white and a 1/2 lb. of 8/4 cotton in dark brown. Both are called "rug yarn". Would you make kitchen towels using linen? What would happen if I used both the linen and cotton on a towel? Does linen shrink like cotton? I'm weaving with a 20 rigid heddle loom and only want to use one heddle. I'm thinking of using the 12 dent reed. I have sizes 7.5-15 dents. Would another size be better.
Your experience is greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## dtjacobson (Mar 25, 2012)

Using 8/4 linen for kitchen towels:

It *might* be OK, but you should sample, as the resulting fabric may be too coarse for your tastes. 8/4 linen is 560 yards per pound--according to my Ashenhurst chart, that means a sett of 7-8 for plainweave.

Mixing yarns:

Flax ("linen" is actually a weave structure) and cotton have different shrinkage rates, so you could end up with some puckering, depending on how you use the different yarns (this is the secret to "collapse" weaves). If you do the warp of just one fiber, and the weft of just the other fiber, the shrinkage will be the same in that direction, so any puckering will be less evident. Again, sampling will give you a better idea of what will happen.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Doesn't flax- linen soften up the more you wash it. I was going to spin bamboo, flax and cotton together for towels. I know the shrinkage is different in all of them but I thought the drinkabilty would be wonderful. There is yarn spun commercially called cotlin.


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes every washing soften the linen.


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

Wow you gals are a wealth of information. I can't wait to see what will happen. I just googled Ashenhurst chart...that's over my head. You think a 7.5 dent would work?
Thank you so much again.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

That dent should work how many wraps per inch did you get. wrap it around a ruler for one inch that will give us idea of the dent. 8/2 usually use a 10 dent or higher depending on the looseness of the fabric you want. The thinner the yarn the higher the dent.


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

Oh that's wright. I had forgotten that little technique. I will try that. I also have a sampler loom that I believe goes from7.5-12 dent. I'm going to play with that this morning.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Are you using the linen for the warp or weft or are you going to mix them together? This is a good time to do a sample on a sample loom or a little frame loom and give it a good wash to see what happens.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes linen dose soften up as it is used.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Do be sure to show us the results of your sample even if they are not what you want. Want to see how well they work out.


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

I changed my mind and have chosen a 6/2 "Brushed Cotton." I did a little sampling with it and a mercerized cotton and think I will go with the solid color brushed cotton using a 12.5 dent.


----------

